# Looking for label manufacturers, sew in and label removal in Victoria?



## benstacey (May 25, 2009)

Hi, 
Am wondering if anyone knows a good label manufacturer who'd remove and sew in labels in Victoria (Australia). Better still, a good printer who may perform all tasks?


----------

